# Renew Malaysia driving license in Melbourn



## Yeiney (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi, my Malaysia driving license is expiring soon but with the current travel restrictions, i will not be able to travel out of Australia to get the license renewed in Malaysia. Can someone please advise me if I can i get my license renewed in Melbourne?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeiney said:


> Hi, my Malaysia driving license is expiring soon but with the current travel restrictions, i will not be able to travel out of Australia to get the license renewed in Malaysia. Can someone please advise me if I can i get my license renewed in Melbourne?


What’s your age and You are on which visa ?
How long have you held the driving license?

Cheers


----------



## Yeiney (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi NB, i have my overseas driving license for more than 20 years. Was scheduled to take my driving test to convert to a Victorian license but Vicroads announced closure due to covid19 2 days before my test.


----------



## Yeiney (Apr 25, 2020)

So, while waiting for Vicroads to open and reschedule my drive test, i need to have my overseas license renewed so that i can continue to drive in Melbourne. Do you know where i can renew my Malaysia driving license in Melbourne?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeiney said:


> So, while waiting for Vicroads to open and reschedule my drive test, i need to have my overseas license renewed so that i can continue to drive in Melbourne. Do you know where i can renew my Malaysia driving license in Melbourne?


Malaysian Driving License can be renewed in Malaysia only and not offshore
You have to wait for vicroads to open and then get your Malaysian License converted to Vic
As they are closed, maybe you can get a temporary extension to drive in a expired license but the chances are negligible 
Call them up and ask

Cheers


----------



## Yeiney (Apr 25, 2020)

OK. Thanks for the info and advice


----------



## shirleybliss (Nov 6, 2020)

Yeiney said:


> OK. Thanks for the info and advice


Hi there, what’s your outcome? My husband is in the same predicament - wondering if Malaysian Consulate in Melbourne can help with renewing his Malaysian drivers license? Many thanks


----------

